# 2000 keiferbuilt 4hs slant w/ wknd pkg. 4 sale



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

price and general location, aluminum or steel ?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Firechef, could you please disclose more details: approximate area, pics, etc. 

I'd also suggest to post it on tacktrader and craigslist: I sold mine in a week (I had just a simple steel stock trailer).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> price and general location, aluminum or steel ?


I'm pretty sure all kieferbuilts are all-aluminum. I'm curious about the price as well.


----------



## firechef2 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Keifer Built*

this trailer is a 4 horse slant load,all aluminum gooseneck. Below is a list of components:
1. tinted dropdown windows with screens and interior bar style guards
2. totally insulated with heat strip and a/c 
3. an older refridgerator that works perfectly on gas or electric 110v/12v
4. 30 gal. water storage with pump and 1 gal. gas water heater
5. upper and lower lt. oak cabinets with a single sink base probably 12 inch
6. spare tire, not aluminum like the other 4
7. 2- 6,000 lb. axles with 16 inch/90% tires, brakes on all 4
8. 18 ft. awning in good shape
9. pass thru interior door to stalls
10. stud side door
11. battery holder and charger
12. 2 lp gas tank holder and tanks
13. rear tack with saddle rack for 3 saddles
14. optional small micro wave,,i'll put another one in it, it is not built in.
15. 5/8 stall mats w/ 1/2 inch up 4 ft. on walls
16. cowbow shower in stud stall
17. vent over bed/ full only ,,queen just will not quite fit.
18. vents over stalls
19. crank up jack for main trailer/ typical with small asist electric jack that is really too weak,,i use it for adjusting levelness.

No toilet 
No generator

This trailer is in great shape with no dents or has never been wrecked. i have owned this trailer since 2006 and was never used when i bought it. i have camped in it for a week at a time on several occasions with no problems. like i told you on the phone i have been diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis and i am going to have to sell it, otherwise i would not.. payoff on it is approx. 17,500.00.

P.s. i will take more pictures of it if any one is interested but the can go online and look up 200 keifer built genisis and it is the same.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You _still_ need to set a price and tell people where you're located.

MODERATOR NOTE: Removed unnecessary sections of post.


----------



## firechef2 (Jun 14, 2012)

this trailer is in osage beach, missouri and i can deliver it within reason,,,thanks


----------



## firechef2 (Jun 14, 2012)

keifer is sold for what i was asking so dont give up if you have a nice trailer. some people still believe in paying for things that are worth the money.


----------

